# Upgrading To 4K



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hello. Been awhile since I've been on here. 

Just bought an LG OLED55B6P 4K TV and am looking to upgrade my equipment so I can watch 4K content on D*.

Current setup for where the new TV is going is an HR34.

I tried to do some searches on here and on the D* website, and still have a few questions:

- With my current setup the only way I can get 4K is to have a Genie Mini C61K?

- If I don't want to get a Genie Mini C61K, does D* allow for swapping out my HR34 for an HR54 now that my TV can display 4K content?

- My LG OLED55B6P isn't listed on the D* website as one of the 4K Ready TV's. Since this model is so new, has their list not been updated recently?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

A HR54 Genie is necessary for 4K with DIRECTV Ready HDTVs. If your LG OLED55B6P isn't DIRECTV Ready you'll also need a C61k.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

MysteryMan said:


> A HR54 Genie is necessary for 4K with DIRECTV Ready HDTVs. If your LG OLED55B6P isn't DIRECTV Ready you'll also need a C61k.


Thanks for the quick response.

Forgive this ignorant question...is the setup the HR54 + C61K on the 4KTV, or is the HR54 located elsewhere in my house and the C61K is only on the 4KTV?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It can be both ways. But if you have more than one tv then is recommended to install the 54 on another TV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Justin23 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> Forgive this ignorant question...is the setup the HR54 + C61K on the 4KTV, or is the HR54 located elsewhere in my house and the C61K is only on the 4KTV?





peds48 said:


> It can be both ways. But if you have more than one tv then is recommended to install the 54 on another TV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was away from my PC. Do what peds48 recommends.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

peds48 said:


> It can be both ways. But if you have more than one tv then is recommended to install the 54 on another TV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Does the Genie need to be installed where the router is? Or would they install the C61K in that location?

The room that currently has my Genie and will have my 4KTV is the one that we have the router located at.

Sorry for the questions, I'm trying to make this as easy on me as possible for when the tech comes out.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Justin23 said:


> Does the Genie need to be installed where the router is? Or would they install the C61K in that location?
> 
> The room that currently has my Genie and will have my 4KTV is the one that we have the router located at.
> 
> Sorry for the questions, I'm trying to make this as easy on me as possible for when the tech comes out.


 the genie can be anywhere. If is out of WiFi range then a broadband DECA can be install for internet connectivity. The C61K must be installed at the 4K TV.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

peds48 said:


> It can be both ways. But if you have more than one tv then is recommended to install the 54 on another TV.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am thinking of upgrading so you have to have an hr54 in the chain to get 4k correct? I currently have an hr34 and was told it would be $300 bucks to get the hr54.

I only have one 4k tv so wouldn't I hook the hr54 up directly to my 4k tv so the dvr response playlist is the fastest? But since the hr54 doesn't output 4k then I need a 4k mini attached to it even tho my TV is on the list that is 4k ready.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slatimer72 said:


> I am thinking of upgrading so you have to have an hr54 in the chain to get 4k correct? I currently have an hr34 and was told it would be $300 bucks to get the hr54.
> 
> I only have one 4k tv so wouldn't I hook the hr54 up directly to my 4k tv so the dvr response playlist is the fastest? But since the hr54 doesn't output 4k then I need a 4k mini attached to it even tho my TV is on the list that is 4k ready.


correct. You would connect the C61K to toy 4K TV and install the genie on another television. If you TV is Directv ready (RVU ready) then you can use that instead of th3 DirecTV client.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

The Hr54 Does NOT output 4k over HDMI connection (REASON) hdmi port is 1.4 - The C6!K is only D* Product today that has a HDMI port that is 2.0/2.2 Compliant. over HDMI output.

Place the HR54 anywhere in your House on a NON-4k tv and then connect the C61K to the 4K tv(read the TV manul to find out which hdmi port on the TV is HDMI 2.0/2.2 not all are so hook the HDMI cable to that port and your good to go.

When you call Say You want to upgrade to 4K service -that should get the ball rolling


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

peds48 said:


> correct. You would connect the C61K to toy 4K TV and install the genie on another television. If you TV is Directv ready (RVU ready) then you can use that instead of th3 DirecTV client.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


so I can't install the hr54 and c61k on my only 4k tv?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

You can, but only the c61 will output 4K.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

my main reason for asking if I can have them both attached to my 4k TV is I assume there will be some lag on the hr54 if I place it in the other room. Seems like my recordings from my other dvrs are a little slow on fast forward and rewind now


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

so whats the trick to getting the hr54 because every time I call they tell me its $300.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

slatimer72 said:


> so whats the trick to getting the hr54 because every time I call they tell me its $300.


you can't just request a 54, if you have a 4K TV, and older Genie would be replaced with a 54 once you finalize a 4K upgrade

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

peds48 said:


> you can't just request a 54, if you have a 4K TV, and older Genie would be replaced with a 54 once you finalize a 4K upgrade
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


yep I tried to upgrade today and they said it would cost $299 lol.


----------



## eeter (Jul 17, 2016)

I have the H54 and planning to get an LG 4k tv DTV compatible (65UH6550). Can I hook it myself to the H54 without DTV getting involved ..will I get ch 104, 105 in 4K or I need some activation with a monthly fee? I have the ultimate package

Thanks


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

eeter said:


> I have the H54 and planning to get an LG 4k tv DTV compatible (65UH6550). Can I hook it myself to the H54 without DTV getting involved ..will I get ch 104, 105 in 4K or I need some activation with a monthly fee? I have the ultimate package
> 
> Thanks


Yes, you will need to call DirecTV and add your 4K TVU as an RVU client to your Genie. This has a monthly fee of $7.00 a month. Keep in mind that you need to either hard wire or your 4K Tv either via Ethernet cable or a broadband DECA, WiFi does not work for RVU.

Once the TV is "activated" you will get all the CURRENT 4K channels. For any future linear 4K channels you will need a reverse band LNB if you don't already have one


----------



## slatimer72 (Jul 26, 2012)

eeter said:


> I have the H54 and planning to get an LG 4k tv DTV compatible (65UH6550). Can I hook it myself to the H54 without DTV getting involved ..will I get ch 104, 105 in 4K or I need some activation with a monthly fee? I have the ultimate package
> 
> Thanks


and believe or not they will charge you $99 for the 4k mini genie...but of course they were gonnna throw that in for free for me if I paid 300 for the hr54.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

eeter said:


> I have the H54 and planning to get an LG 4k tv DTV compatible (65UH6550). Can I hook it myself to the H54 without DTV getting involved ..will I get ch 104, 105 in 4K or I need some activation with a monthly fee? I have the ultimate package
> 
> Thanks


Just make sure the one you get is DirecTV compatible. I don't know if I'm a special case, but I have an LG EG9600, which is listed as compatible but my particular revision is not (newer revision, not older oddly enough).


----------



## Jjjaymmman (Aug 1, 2016)

Justin23 said:


> Hello. Been awhile since I've been on here.
> 
> Just bought an LG OLED55B6P 4K TV and am looking to upgrade my equipment so I can watch 4K content on D*.
> 
> ...


. I returned my OLED and opted for the Samsung 9500 series instead. I liked the black on the OLED, but at times it was too dark when brightness was needed. Additionally, I would get a flicker in heavy motion action movies that bothered me for the price I paid. I tried the "ghost towns 8K" video on you tube and really noticed the flicker. When I watched the video on the Samsung, it was flawless and looked amazing. Just my opinion.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

slatimer72 said:


> and believe or not they will charge you $99 for the 4k mini genie...but of course they were gonnna throw that in for free for me if I paid 300 for the hr54.


Wow....just today they offered me a new HR54 and 2 new 61s for free....not a single charge for anything.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

J Blow said:


> Wow....just today they offered me a new HR54 and 2 new 61s for free....not a single charge for anything.


When I got my 4K install, I didn't get charged for the C61k, though that wasn't part of the original plan. They did charge for install but gave that back later.

Though if it had been up to the installer, he was going to use an HR44.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

J Blow said:


> Wow....just today they offered me a new HR54 and 2 new 61s for free....not a single charge for anything.


It all depends on how long it has been since your last upgrade. If you have upgraded with the past 2 years, you will pay full price. If it has been a long time since you have had any upgrades, then it can be free.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

I got a full movers connection upgrade with new stuff 2 years ago.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

I was offered the hr54 and the c61s free as well. They wanted $99 for the c61k for the 4K tv. It has been quite a few years since I've upgraded. I went with the the free hr54 and RVU setup for the TV. They swapped out my LNB and waived the install fee as well. On another note, the RVU setup works over your normal Ethernet cable to the TV, but they are adamant about adding the broadband DECA in the middle. I'm sure for those of us with gigabit lan it wouldn't make a difference, but it takes the home network out of the equation for them so I'm sure that's why.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Does anyone know if you buy your own HR54 to replace HR44 and call to activate, how you can get the "4K CUSTOMER" designation on your account?

I always look for the way to avoid "techs." Thanks.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well since the 54 is not a 4K device is does not really matter. When you call you to add a 4K assets such an RVU TV, the 4K flag will automatically be added to your account.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mika911 said:


> Does anyone know if you buy your own HR54 to replace HR44 and call to activate, how you can get the "4K CUSTOMER" designation on your account?
> 
> I always look for the way to avoid "techs." Thanks.


Why do you want that designation?

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Without your account being activated as a 4K account you can't get any 4K programming on demand or linear.


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Without your account being activated as a 4K account you can't get any 4K programming on demand or linear.


But how do you go about doing that? Would activating a C61 if you have a HR54 get the 4k flag? I wonder if you have Solid Signal do the activation call if they can get it flagged 4k?


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mika911 said:


> But how do you go about doing that? Would activating a C61 if you have a HR54 get the 4k flag? I wonder if you have Solid Signal do the activation call if they can get it flagged 4k?


You'll most likely need a service call to have your system upgraded (Receivers, LNB). If you have a 4K Ultra HDTV call DIRECTV and make a appointment for a service call.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info in this thread. I just got a 4k tv, and I would like to be able to watch Directv 4k ppv. Is this possible with just an HR44 and a c61k?

I'd love to also have the linear channels, but it is not worth paying $300 to replace my HR44 with an HR54, and ALSO having to pay $10 more per month for Ultimate.

My hope was that I could replace one of my wireless Genie Minis with a c61k, move the HR44 to the location where the mini is now (wiring won't be a problem) and put the c61k on the main tv. I just talked to Directv and they said this won't work. They said I need Ultimate just to have the privilege of ordering 4k ppv (which sounds CRAZY). They also insisted that I would need an HR54 (even for on demand PPV) unless I had a Samsung RVU TV (in which case the 44 would work). I have a Vizio, so I need the c61K.

If Directv won't sell me the c61k, can I buy it on SolidSignal and make this work? Thanks


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> You'll most likely need a service call to have your system upgraded (Receivers, LNB). If you have a 4K Ultra HDTV call DIRECTV and make a appointment for a service call.


I'll keep researching to see if there's a way. Normally I find a way to do it myself even though I don't get the free upgrades and whatnot by DIYing.

All I need is a new LNB, HR54, and the C61k.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

james2006 said:


> Thanks for the info in this thread. I just got a 4k tv, and I would like to be able to watch Directv 4k ppv. Is this possible with just an HR44 and a c61k?
> 
> I'd love to also have the linear channels, but it is not worth paying $300 to replace my HR44 with an HR54, and ALSO having to pay $10 more per month for Ultimate.
> 
> ...


All receivers and clients sold at Solid Signal are leased units and will have to be activated on your DIRECTV account.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

MysteryMan said:


> All receivers and clients sold at Solid Signal are leased units and will have to be activated on your DIRECTV account.


I don't care if it's leased. My question is more of a technical one. Will an HR44 and a c61k work for 4k ppv if my package is XTRA? Maybe I was just dealing win an uniformed CSR, but she was telling me I had to have an HR54 to watch ppv on demand. Therefore, she would not swap a wireless genie mini for a c61k without also replacing the DVR


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

james2006 said:


> I don't care if it's leased. My question is more of a technical one. Will an HR44 and a c61k work for 4k ppv if my package is XTRA? Maybe I was just dealing win an uniformed CSR, but she was telling me I had to have an HR54 to watch ppv on demand. Therefore, she would not swap a wireless genie mini for a c61k without also replacing the DVR


Per DIRECTV website......To enjoy DIRECTV 4K Ultra HD, you will need the following: A Genie HD DVR (Model HR54 or later)......A manufacturer-certified DIRECTV 4K Ready TV. If your TV is not certified DIRECTV Ready, it will need to be connected to a 4K Genie Mini (C61K)......Professional installation. Your 4K equipment must be installed by a DIRECTV technician. If you already have DIRECTV, please call 855-630-1786 to schedule an installation...Make sure your internet is working before the technician arrives......ULTIMATE or PREMIER Package......An authorized 4K customer account. Please call 855-834-4388 to learn more.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

james2006 said:


> I don't care if it's leased. My question is more of a technical one. Will an HR44 and a c61k work for 4k ppv if my package is XTRA? Maybe I was just dealing win an uniformed CSR, but she was telling me I had to have an HR54 to watch ppv on demand. Therefore, she would not swap a wireless genie mini for a c61k without also replacing the DVR


Any 4K upgrade MUST include the upgrade to the HR54 if you don't already have one. So the rep was correct.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mika911 (May 2, 2006)

Thanks all. I did find a company who can get the 4K activated if i buy (lease) from them. They said no problem, they do it everyday, so that's good.

I'm going to wait a few weeks to buy the receivers (when I finalize TV purchases), but I may get the reverse band LNB for the time being to have it ready to roll. I'm on the 8 SwiM now, so I guess I will get the reverse band 13.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

mika911 said:


> _*Thanks all. I did find a company who can get the 4K activated if i buy (lease) from them. They said no problem, they do it everyday, so that's good.*_
> 
> I'm going to wait a few weeks to buy the receivers (when I finalize TV purchases), but I may get the reverse band LNB for the time being to have it ready to roll. I'm on the 8 SwiM now, so I guess I will get the reverse band 13.


Mmm. I'd be a bit leery about that. Some people will tell you anything to get you to purchase their goods. D* does that, too.

Rich


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

peds48 said:


> Any 4K upgrade MUST include the upgrade to the HR54 if you don't already have one. So the rep was correct.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I called back and the next person said that I could keep my HR44 if all I wanted was 4k PPV. However, in order to be authorized to order the PPV, I would need to be on Ultimate or Premier. The cost (equipment plus package) is not worth the content to me at this point. I'll revisit the issue in March when my contract is up. Maybe then they will be willing to give me the HR54 and c61k for free as others have reported here.


----------



## KyL416 (Nov 11, 2005)

james2006 said:


> However, in order to be authorized to order the PPV, I would need to be on Ultimate or Premier.


You only need Ultimate or Premier if you want 104 DTV4K and 106 LIVE4K. For 4K Cinema PPV on 105 and 4K On Demand on 1102 there is no package requirement.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

james2006 said:


> I called back and the next person said that I could keep my HR44 if all I wanted was 4k PPV. However, in order to be authorized to order the PPV, I would need to be on Ultimate or Premier. The cost (equipment plus package) is not worth the content to me at this point. I'll revisit the issue in March when my contract is up. Maybe then they will be willing to give me the HR54 and c61k for free as others have reported here.


obviously that CSR was incorrect. The moment she orders a C61K, it trigger an HR54 upgrade as well.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

So here's a somewhat related question. 

I have an HR34 right now. How can I get 4K without losing my series manager and all my recorded programs?

Will Directv finally let me add a second genie to my account? The easiest solution would be to add the HR54 to another TV, keep my HR34, and put the genie client on the 4K tv.

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

BlackDynamite said:


> So here's a somewhat related question.
> 
> I have an HR34 right now. How can I get 4K without losing my series manager and all my recorded programs?
> 
> ...


No matter how you wrangle it, as has been discussed here hundreds of times, you can't have a second genie on your account.


----------



## BlackDynamite (Jun 5, 2007)

J Blow said:


> No matter how you wrangle it, as has been discussed here hundreds of times, you can't have a second genie on your account.


 I'm holding out hope that they'll let us get a second genie someday. And hopefully allow us to transfer series manager and recordings to the new receiver when we upgrade, someday.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

BlackDynamite said:


> I'm holding out hope that they'll let us get a second genie someday. And hopefully allow us to transfer series manager and recordings to the new receiver when we upgrade, someday.


Directv isn't really on top of the technology ladder so I wouldn't expect anything soon. Then again, those aren't outrageous requests so I wouldn't be surprised either.

You'd think that by now they'd have an internet account for each individual that incorporates all these settings and such for seamless integration with new equipment, including internet management of such. Again, technology.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

BlackDynamite said:


> I'm holding out hope that they'll let us get a second genie someday. And hopefully allow us to transfer series manager and recordings to the new receiver when we upgrade, someday.


I don't expect any of that ever for the current stuff. I hope the next generation of equipment has those abilities though.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

J Blow said:


> Directv isn't really on top of the technology ladder so I wouldn't expect anything soon. Then again, those aren't outrageous requests so I wouldn't be surprised either.
> 
> You'd think that by now they'd have an internet account for each individual that incorporates all these settings and such for seamless integration with new equipment, including internet management of such. Again, technology.


I wouldn't say it quite like that. Their equipment could do all that. They have the tech. They have not had anyone in charge that understands how important all that is. That's the problem. I'm hopeful the change in the top leadership has brought in someone with a clue and the next generation of hardware they spend the time to give it all these basic features. And yes anything released today isn't even basic if they can't be controlled online IMHO.


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

inkahauts said:


> I wouldn't say it quite like that. Their equipment could do all that. They have the tech. They have not had anyone in charge that understands how important all that is. That's the problem. I'm hopeful the change in the top leadership has brought in someone with a clue and the next generation of hardware they spend the time to give it all these basic features. And yes anything released today isn't even basic if they can't be controlled online IMHO.


No doubt. I wasn't suggested it was a stretch or couldn't be done as much as it just isn't likely in the current environment, as history as shown repeatedly.

That said, even their equipment isn't really up to date in many ways.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

BlackDynamite said:


> I'm holding out hope that they'll let us get a second genie someday. And hopefully allow us to _*transfer*_ series manager and_* recordings to the new receiver when we upgrade, someday.*_


We've been trying for years to get D* to allow swapping of HDDs between HRs in an account. What you run into is two things: They don't want you opening up leased HRs so that kinda kills the swapping of internal HDDs (again, doesn't pertain to owned HRs) and if they were to allow it on external drives they would have to support the eSATA function which isn't gonna happen.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I wouldn't say it quite like that. Their equipment could do all that. They have the tech. They have not had anyone in charge that understands how important all that is. That's the problem. I'm hopeful the change in the top leadership has brought in someone with a clue and the next generation of hardware they spend the time to give it all these basic features. And yes anything released today isn't even basic if they can't be controlled online IMHO.


D* would have to support the eSATA function. Think what that would be like...

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> D* would have to support the eSATA function. Think what that would be like...
> 
> Rich


Actually they wouldn't. It could be done via USB as well. 

And hey they do support esata now. Just only on the h44.

The best would be transfer via the deca network from one DVR to another...


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

From what I understand, they now support or will soon support copying recordings off your DVR onto a mobile device to watch, is that correct? If so, that's about 90% of the way towards having the ability to copy recordings from one DVR onto another. And certainly nothing stops them supporting USB attachment of hard drives.

The reason why Directv is behind in this area isn't technological. They just don't want to do it. Perhaps partly because of bad memories about having their auth cards hacked in the late 90s/early 00s and worrying someone will find a way around the encryption for their recordings, and partly because the percentage of customers who consider this capability a deal breaker that will cause them to not consider Directv is minuscule.

Maybe AT&T will influence them to change this. Or maybe not. Guess we'll see with the next generation hardware, but I wouldn't expect anything to ever change in this regard on the current hardware.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

slice1900 said:


> From what I understand, they now support or will soon support copying recordings off your DVR onto a mobile device to watch, is that correct? If so, that's about 90% of the way towards having the ability to copy recordings from one DVR onto another. And certainly nothing stops them supporting USB attachment of hard drives.
> 
> The reason why Directv is behind in this area isn't technological. They just don't want to do it. Perhaps partly because of bad memories about having their auth cards hacked in the late 90s/early 00s and worrying someone will find a way around the encryption for their recordings, and partly because the percentage of customers who consider this capability a deal breaker that will cause them to not consider Directv is minuscule.
> 
> Maybe AT&T will influence them to change this. Or maybe not. Guess we'll see with the next generation hardware, but I wouldn't expect anything to ever change in this regard on the current hardware.


Personally I don't see them in investing the money to do that much change to the abilities of the current hardware. I think maybe we have a chance with the next generation whenever we see that.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> From what I understand, they now support or will soon support copying recordings off your DVR onto a mobile device to watch, is that correct? If so, that's about 90% of the way towards having the ability to copy recordings from one DVR onto another. And certainly nothing stops them supporting USB attachment of hard drives.


They have done that for years via the GenieGo.

The MobileDVR is supposed to allow you to do this w/o requiring the GenieGo (nomad) device. But reportedly only from shows that reside on an HR44 or 54. And only onto a limited number of devices (up to 5) and only for 30 days before you have to re-download it from your Genie to the mobile device.

I was lead to believe that these restrictions are all due to various laws, copyrights, etc. I don't think the technology is the issue.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Actually they wouldn't. It could be done via USB as well.
> 
> And hey they do support esata now. Just only on the h44.
> 
> The best would be transfer via the deca network from one DVR to another...


If you used a USB device you'd still have an external device on the HRs, what would be different?

Forgot about the H44 (easy to forget), can't imagine what kind of support you get from the CSRs for that.

Transferring using a protocol set by D* would be nice, if it worked and the CSRs and installers had some working knowledge of it.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

trh said:


> They have done that for years via the GenieGo.
> 
> The MobileDVR is supposed to allow you to do this w/o requiring the GenieGo (nomad) device. But reportedly only from shows that reside on an HR44 or 54. And only onto a limited number of devices (up to 5) and only for 30 days before you have to re-download it from your Genie to the mobile device.
> 
> _*I was lead to believe that these restrictions are all due to*_ _*various laws, copyrights*_, etc. I don't think the technology is the issue.


Not sure I agree with that.

Rich


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

Good day
Just completed my self installation of an HR54 and a C61K.
Channels 104 & 106 look fantastic on new Sony.

How long before Directv wants the HR44?
Can I sell my older HR24's ?
How many C61K's can you have?

T


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Correct, the 30 day limit was imposed my the movie studios. the 5 device limit is a DIRECTV limitation, which makes perfect sense so you don't go about over sharing with your entire neighborhood.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

palmgrower said:


> Good day
> Just completed my self installation of an HR54 and a C61K.
> Channels 104 & 106 look fantastic on new Sony.
> 
> ...


you have 21 one days before you get charge an un return equipment fee. But even if you get charged the fee will get refunded once they receive the DVR

If your HR24 are OWNED you can def sell them, if they are leased they can't be sold even if DIRECTV does not want them.

You can have up to 8 C61K, but there is a limit of one 4K stream per Genie

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## palmgrower (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks Peds!


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> you have 21 one days before you get charge an un return equipment fee. But even if you get charged the fee will get refunded once they receive the DVR
> 
> If your HR24 are OWNED you can def sell them, if they are leased they can't be sold even if DIRECTV does not want them.
> 
> ...


One 4k stream per Genie? Lol...seriously? Didn't know that.

And one genie per account?

Anyone else see a problem coming?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Just one reason many are recommending waiting for future equipment.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

J Blow said:


> One 4k stream per Genie? Lol...seriously? Didn't know that.
> 
> And one genie per account?
> 
> Anyone else see a problem coming?


well there is only one 4K channel now that can be watched continuously and it does not have content that I would described as "must watch". So I don't see a problem right now.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## J Blow (Nov 2, 2008)

peds48 said:


> well there is only one 4K channel now that can be watched continuously and it does not have content that I would described as "must watch". So I don't see a problem right now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I agree with that....DirecTv is fully equipped to handle the 4k revolution as long as it remains at 1 channel...and it might for quite a while. It will be interesting to see how long a full rollout takes. I'm sure everyone remembers how long HD took, which seems simpler for obvious reasons.

I think there are good reasons why this is where DTV is today but it's a little comical, too. Have to start somewhere I guess.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

Same issue for 4K as HD & 3D - Content is not there yet - More HD 1080i than 4k Maybe in the future but 8k is just around the corner.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

peds48 said:


> If your HR24 are OWNED you can def sell them, if they are leased they can't be sold even if DIRECTV does not want them.


If they are leased and Directv doesn't want them back (he should probably hold onto them for a few months to be really sure) he can still sell them for parts. Not sure if there are any parts you can swap out of it other than the power supply. Maybe the front panel.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Rich said:


> If you used a USB device you'd still have an external device on the HRs, what would be different?
> 
> Forgot about the H44 (easy to forget), can't imagine what kind of support you get from the CSRs for that.
> 
> ...


Well how often do you see esata external drives for sale? Prepackaged plug n play style...

USB tons of them. Just give a list of three or four and you are set. And they are much cheaper.

Oh and they only support the one drive they sell for the h44 so support is easy... is it plugged in? If yes then same things you'd ask for a hr44...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

peds48 said:


> you have 21 one days before you get charge an un return equipment fee. But even if you get charged the fee will get refunded once they receive the DVR
> 
> If your HR24 are OWNED you can def sell them, _*if they are leased they can't be sold*_ even if DIRECTV does not want them.
> 
> ...


Shame of it is, leased HR24s (and all leased equipment) CAN be sold on sites like eBay or CL. That's why we keep telling folks to check with the ACD to see if the RID # or serial # kicks back an "owned" or "leased" result. Care needs to be taken when dealing on these sites. The buyers of the leased equipment are just stuck after buying leased equipment which usually can't be activated. The sellers are either ignorant of the activation protocols or just don't care. On eBay, I'd avoid the sellers with thousands of individual sales.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

slice1900 said:


> If they are leased and Directv doesn't want them back (he should probably hold onto them for a few months to be really sure) he can still sell them for parts. Not sure if there are any parts you can swap out of it other than the power supply. Maybe the front panel.


Fans. Not much else. Power supplys seem to sell quickly on eBay.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Well how often do you see esata external drives for sale? Prepackaged plug n play style...
> 
> USB tons of them. Just give a list of three or four and you are set. And they are much cheaper.
> 
> Oh and they only support the one drive they sell for the h44 so support is easy... is it plugged in? If yes then same things you'd ask for a hr44...


Actually, I've never looked at USB externals. Just eSATAs. I've had a lot of what you call plug n play devices. Seagate used to have many choices. And the WD all-in-one externals. I didn't think it was possible to use a USB device on HRs?

Rich


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Rich said:


> Actually, I've never looked at USB externals. Just eSATAs. I've had a lot of what you call plug n play devices. Seagate used to have many choices. And the WD all-in-one externals.* I didn't think it was possible to use a USB device on HRs?*
> 
> Rich


Correct, except to use it as a charging station or to drive a USB external fan.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> Correct, except to use it as a charging station or to drive a USB external fan.


I was pretty sure about that, I was trying to figure out why _*Inky *_brought up the USB drives.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just because that's all they do today doesn't mean that's all they are capable of.


----------



## slice1900 (Feb 14, 2013)

inkahauts said:


> Just because that's all they do today doesn't mean that's all they are capable of.


Yes, they could be conservative during these early testing phases to avoid potential issues and/or because they are running performance-sapping debugging code, since given the near-nonexistent amount of 4K to watch there won't be too many people who are put out by the one 4K stream at a time limitation. I'll bet most of those complaining haven't ever actually run into this limitation, they just don't like the idea of it - sort of like people who would complain about their ISP capping them at 250 GB even if they have never used half that in a single month.

Directv will by now have a pretty good idea when the new hardware will be ready for public release, and they'll have information from networks like ESPN and HBO about their plans for 4K channels. If they feel their new hardware will be ready at or before when major 4K channels start launcing, they might never change the limit even if the HR54 can handle it. They could instead notify 4K customers about the new hardware and its new capabilities like watching 4K in more than one location at once and offer them some sort of upgrade deal. Those who are content with a single 4K TV for now might pass, especially if the offer has some cost or commitment (most likely) attached to it.


----------

